# [HOWTO] Masterizzare da linea di comando

## fedeliallalinea

Questo mini howto si basa sulla mia esperienza e su cosa uso solitamente quando masterizzo. Quindi non vuol dire che questo sia il metodo migliore o piu' giusto e' solo quello che uso io. I pacchetti che uso sono cdrtools (per masterizzare cd) e dvd+rw-tools (per masterizzare i dvd). Quando avro' piu' tempo cerchero' di vedere se il pacchetto dvdrtools (in portage ma ancora masked) sia abbastanza stabile da utilizzare (e un fork di cdrtools).

Le immagini ISO

creazione dell'immagine ISO

```
mkisofs -R -J -o nome.iso /directory_dati/
```

A volte ci troviamo a che fare con nomi lunghi e mkisofs riporta un'errore che il joliet file system non riesce a creare l'immagine. Cercando un po' nel man ho trovato l'opzione -joliet-long che risolve il problema, quindi il comando diventera':

```
mkisofs -R -J -joliet-long -o nome.iso /directory_dati/
```

controllo del contenuto dell'immagine

```
mount -t iso9660 nome.iso /qualche_directory -o loop
```

Chiaramente si possono fare molte piu' cose con mkisofs basta guardare i man  :Wink: 

Masterizzare CD

scrittura dati

```
cdrecord -eject driveropts=burnfree speed=quella_max dev=/dev/hdX -v -data nome.iso
```

oppure se si vuole creare iso e masterizzare al volo

```
mkisofs -R -J /directory_sorgente | cdrecord -v speed=quella_max dev=/dev/hdX -
```

scrittura da cd a cd

```
cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdX_destinazione speed=48 -isosize -dao driveropts=burnfree /dev/hdY_sorgente
```

scrittura di traccie audio

```
cdrecord -eject driveropts=burnfree speed=quella_max dev=/dev/hdX -v -audio track*.wav
```

scrittura cd misti

```
cdrecord -eject driveropts=burnfree speed=quella_max dev=/dev/hdX -v -data nome.iso -audio track*.wav
```

formattare un cdrw

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdX blank=all speed=la_tua
```

dove per blank possiamo mettere

```
Blanking options:

        all             blank the entire disk

        disc            blank the entire disk

        disk            blank the entire disk

        fast            minimally blank the entire disk (PMA, TOC, pregap)

        minimal         minimally blank the entire disk (PMA, TOC, pregap)

        track           blank a track

        unreserve       unreserve a track

        trtail          blank a track tail

        unclose         unclose last session

        session         blank last session
```

Masterizzare DVD

formattare un dvd+rw

```
dvd+rw-format /dev/hdX
```

oppure c'e' anche questo metodo che dicono funzioni meglio

```
growisofs -Z /dev/hdX=/dev/zero
```

Masterizzazione dati

```
growisofs -Z /dev/hdX=/path/to/file.iso
```

oppure se si vuole creare iso e masterizzare al volo

```
growisofs -Z /dev/hdX -iso-level 4 -J -r /path/to/data/ 
```

c'e' anche l'opzione -dry-run che esegue tutto tranne la scrittura.

Questa e' la mia esperienza per la masterizzazione da linea di comando se avete da aggiungere qualcosa ditelo che lo aggiungero'.

PS: tutti i comandi sono fatti per un sistema senza emulazione scsi

ChangeLog

13.04.2005  Aggiunto comando per nomi lunghi (mkisofs)

23.04.2005  Aggiunto comando per masterizzazione cd to cd. Grazie a luna80

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ti amo.

----------

## pascalbrax

io per formattare un cdrw uso gli stessi parametri, ma aggiungo l'opzione speed=10 (perche' e' il massimo della velocita' che riesce a usare il mio burner per cdrw), senza quell'opzione da me va a 1x o 2x, non ricordo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tweye

ciao,

io con mkisofs uso anche l'opzione -f, cioè "segui i soft link".

mi torna utile quando p.es. ho finito di scaricare qualcosa con amule ma voglio continuare a condividerlo. allora mi creo una directory e uso "ln -s".

per vedere quato spazio si sta occupando basta dare "du -L".

----------

## fctk

dunque... io per cancellare un cd-rw uso questo:

```
cdrecord blank=all speed=12 dev=ATAPI:0,1,0
```

e per identificare l'unità corretta uso questo:

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -checkdrive

cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 -checkdrive
```

per cancellare un dvd+rw invece:

```
growisofs -Z /dev/cdroms/cdrom0=/dev/zero
```

a quanto pare è meglio che utilizzare il dvd+rw-format...

da http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

It was observed that excessive reformats can render media unusable already after 10-20 reformats. It appears to be a firmware deficiency, not some common media defect [at least it was perfectly possible to salvage the media in a unit of different brand], but I don't recommend [enforced] reformat in either case. Note that DVD+RW re-formatting procedure does not substitute for blanking. If you want to nullify the media, e.g. for privacy reasons, do it explicitly with 'growisofs -Z /dev/scdN=/dev/zero'. Otherwise just write over previous recording as it simply wasn't there, no re-formatting is required.

per masterizzare un dvd+r uso questo:

```

# growisofs -dry-run -Z /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -iso-level 4 -J -r <path>

# growisofs -Z /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -iso-level 4 -J -r <path>
```

-dry-run: esegue tutto tranne la scrittura, molto utile

-J: per compatibilità con Windows  :Rolling Eyes: 

-r: al posto di -R (è consigliato di fare così sul man)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Al posto di

```
dev=ATAPI:0,1,0
```

puoi utilizzare

```
dev=/dev/hdX oppure dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0
```

----------

## n3m0

Un consiglio spassionato per la masterizzazione di cd-audio a a partire da mp3, ogg e flac.

```
*  app-cdr/mp3burn

      Latest version available: 0.3.3

      Latest version installed: 0.3.3

      Size of downloaded files: 17 kB

      Homepage:    http://sourceforge.net/projects/mp3burn/

      Description: Burn mp3s without filling up your disk with .wav files

      License:     GPL-2
```

L'utilizo più semplice è:

```
mp3burn -o "<cdrecord parameters>" /path/to/mp3files/*.mp3
```

man mp3burn per ulteriori informazioni.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Un consiglio spassionato per la masterizzazione di cd-audio a a partire da mp3, ogg e flac.

 

Io per questo mi sono scritto un scriptino

```
#!/bin/sh

for file in "$PWD"/*.mp3

do

  name="${file%.mp3}"

    lame --decode "$file" "$name".wav

done
```

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io per questo mi sono scritto un scriptino

 

Beh, certo, ma con mp3burn fai tutto on-the-fly e dopo non ti resta nessun file superfluo  :Wink: 

Inoltre è comodo da usare: un po' come passare file mp3 come parametro a cdrecord.

Cmq, de gustibus..  :Wink: 

----------

## MonsterMord

Se vi può essere utile io mi ero creato questo

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/michele.mordenti/documenti/masterizzare.txt

per ricordarmi velocemente i comandi.

Non avendo DVD-R manca di quella parte  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunte qualche modifica all'howto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi

----------

## randomaze

Domanda per i rimbambiti come me.

C'é un comando semplice per scoprire se un CD é vergine e quindi masterizzabile?

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> C'é un comando semplice per scoprire se un CD é vergine e quindi masterizzabile?

 

Beh io ho pensato tre modi (oltre alla buona norma di tenere i CD verigini separati dal resto  :Smile: ): 

1. Guardo il CD in controluce, di solito si capisce.

2. Monto il CD. Se da errore di mount, al 80% è un CD vergine, al 10% e' un CD audio e per il restante 10% è un CD danneggiato.

3. Ci masterizzo direttamente sopra. Se va, era vergine. Se non va: 80% non era vergine, 20% era vergine ma di qualità schifosa.  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[quote="n3m0"] *randomaze wrote:*   

> 3. Ci masterizzo direttamente sopra. Se va, era vergine. Se non va: 80% non era vergine, 20% era vergine ma di qualità schifosa. 

 

Io uso quest'ultima  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fctk

mi è successo una cosa strana... ho provato a masterizzare due file di grosse dimensioni (uno di ~3gb, l'altro ~700mb, ma credo che solo il primo sia problematico) e, nonostante la scrittura sia andata a buon fine, quando vado a montare il dvd mi ritrovo con due file da poche decine di mb!!!

ho risolto usando l'opzione -udf (tra l'altro se metto quella non sento + la necessità di usare -iso-level 4 -J -r)

----------

## EmaRsk

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]scrittura cd misti
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Così però poi il lettore cd dello stereo vede una prima traccia vuota o piena di rumore che è la traccia dati e poi le tracce audio.

[*]scrittura CDextra

Per nascondere la traccia dati ai lettori cd audio occorre fare un CDextra, ovvero con la sessione dati separata:

Prima si scrive la sessione audio:

```
cdrecord speed=blah_blah dev=blah_blah -v -multi -sao -audio track*.wav
```

L'opzione -multi è quella che permette di aggiungere successivamente la sessione dati, l'opzione -sao (o -dao) elimina i 2 secondi tra una traccia e l'altra.

Poi si crea l'immagine iso che dovrà essere aggiunta come seconda sessione. È importante lasciare il cd nel drive, perché servono i dati della sessione audio:

```
mkisofs -opzioni_varie -R -C `cdrecord dev=blah_blah -msinfo` -o image.iso files_da_aggiungere
```

Sono fondamentali le opzioni -R e -C.

L'opzione -C vuole come argomento l'output di "cdrecord dev=blah_blah -msinfo", che se preferite può essere digitato a mano (sono due numerini).

È proprio "cdrecord dev=blah_blah -msinfo" che richiede che il cd sia ancora nel drive, perché deve leggere la posizione di inizio e di fine della sessione audio precedente.

L'ultimo passo è aggiungere l'immagine iso appena creata come seconda sessione:

```
cdrecord dev=blah_blah -tao -data image.iso
```

Le opzioni -tao e -data in realtà sono superflue: cdrecord usa -tao di default, ma segnalandovi un warning, e usa -data di default quando l'argomento è un'immagine iso.

----------

## fctk

un dubbio... ma è possibile masterizzare contemporaneamente con due drive (ad esempio masterizzatore dvd + masterizzatore cd)?

io ho provato ma ho dei problemi...

1) se lancio prima la masterizzazione da cd e poi quella da dvd quella da cd va normalmente, quella da dvd, prima di partire, attende che finisca la prima

2) se lancio la masterizzazione da dvd e poi quella da cd vanno entrambe contemporaneamente, ma la prima (dvd) sembra notevolmente rallentata

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come sono messi i due driver? Sono tutti e due master o uno master e uno slave? Se e' il secondo caso e' normale del rallentamento o dell'attesa visto che tutti e due condividono lo stesso bus

----------

## assente

Qual'è l'equivalente di

```
mkisofs -R -J -o nome.iso /directory_dati/
```

per i dvd?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@assente: lo stesso identico comando

----------

## assente

ma poi non lo fa in iso9660? Perchè nel caso di video avevo trovato

```
mkisofs -udf -dvd-video -o /home/james/video/0001.iso /home/james/video/iso/
```

, ma nn ho ancora avuto l'occasione di provarlo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma che vuoi fare tu? Non ho mica capito. Fare un dvd di dati o un dvd video con tanto di menu?

----------

## assente

entrambi. Per adesso ho solo fatto dati con growiso senza passare dalla iso; devo ancora ambientarmi ai dvd  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *assente wrote:*   

> entrambi. Per adesso ho solo fatto dati con growiso senza passare dalla iso; devo ancora ambientarmi ai dvd 

 

Per un cd di dati normale basta mkisofs che crei come crei un cd. Per l'altro non mi pare che sia proprio semplice

----------

## fctk

per quanto riguarda i menu dei dvd video:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117709

per quanto riguarda il mio problema:

```

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 gen  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

bash-2.05b$ ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 gen  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 -> ../ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd

```

non sono sicuro ma mi pare che condividano lo stesso bus (bus1)

----------

## alexio2ky

scusate una curiosità:

ho visto, ad esempio usando x-cd-roast, che i cd-dati vengono creati anche senza passare per la creazione di iso, cioè facendo la cosiddetta masterizzazione 'on the fly' (al volo). Avete idea di come si faccia ciò da riga di comando (altrimenti guardo cosa forka il sorgente di xcdroast:))??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@alexio2ky: Hai letto l'howto? Masterizzare CD  ---> scrittura dati ci sono due metodi e uno al volo come intendi tu

----------

## alexio2ky

sì ho letto l'howto (velocemente) cercando la masterizzazione al volo ma non avevo letto la riga   :Embarassed: 

sorry

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per quelli di voi che desiderano potere usare CD-RWs come un disco magnetico sotto Gentoo ecco un howto per farlo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=173263

----------

## assente

ma è stupendo! Sembra di essere su Uindos!

Comunque non mi fido.. poi non è detto che tutti abbiano Nero.

Domanda, ma in questo modo vengono create nuove sessioni ogni volta che aggiungi qualcosa?

Quando cancelli un file su cdrw riottieni lo spazio che occupava?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@assente: sinceramente non l'ho ancora provato quindi non so

----------

## OKreZ

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> [*]scrittura di traccie audio
> 
> ```
> cdrecord -eject driveropts=burnfree driveropts=burnfree speed=quella_max dev=/dev/hdX -v -audio track*.wav
> ```
> ...

 

Segnalazione stupida, hai ripetuto driveropts=burnfree 2 volte...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Segnalazione stupida, hai ripetuto driveropts=burnfree 2 volte...

 

Grazie per la segnalazione... corretto

----------

## thoeni

...qualche suggerimento per copiare un cd protetto da "securom *new* v. 4.84.75.0001" ? Lo devo copiare con linux, ma è un prog x win...

Ho provato con mkisofs dalla cartella di mount, ma la iso viene fuori con l'errore "Please, insetr correct disc", allora ho provato con un più grezzo

```
dd if=/dev/hda of=prova.iso conv=noerror
```

questa volta la iso è ok, non mi dà errori, ma il prog non parte... va l'autorun, ma poi si blocca...

A questo punto ho provato con

```
readcd dev=/dev/hda -clone f=prova.raw
```

...non sapendo come creare da qui la iso (con mkisofs, come logico, mi mostra solo il file raw), ho provato a passarla su windows e a masterizzare il raw con Alcohol 120%, ma il frutto della masterizzazione è qualcosa che neppure si avvia...

Esiste un modo, sotto linux, per copiare un cd nel modo più grezzo possibile? Una specie di copia bit a bit... che mi copii pure eventuali errori e protezioni? Un clone perfetto... Non ho nessun programma sulla mia gentoo, ma fino ad ora ho usato solo i consigli di questo topic, con cdrecord...

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> ...qualche suggerimento per copiare un cd protetto da "securom *new* v. 4.84.75.0001" ? Lo devo copiare con linux, ma è un prog x win...

 

/me crede che la cosa non sia molto legale. Tu cosa ne dici?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> /me crede che la cosa non sia molto legale. Tu cosa ne dici?

 

Si concordo quindi non andare avanti con il discorso

----------

## thoeni

..ah ok, scusate.. non pensavo fosse un problema  :Wink: 

In ogni caso era per sapere almeno se esista un modo per fare una copia bit a bit di un mio cd a scopo backup... cmq se non si può trattare questo discorso non importa, grazie lo stesso  :Rolling Eyes: 

...e cmq se non potete rispondere, cancellate pure questi ultimi 4 post, tanto sarebbero inutili...

----------

## IPc0P

grazie fedeli... mancava proprio !!

fabio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> In ogni caso era per sapere almeno se esista un modo per fare una copia bit a bit di un cd... cmq se non si può trattare questo discorso non importa, grazie lo stesso 

 

Ecco una frase cosi' va piu' che bene senza mettere roba poco sana  :Razz: . Comunque per una copia bit a bit dovrebbe essere dd se non sbaglio

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque per una copia bit a bit dovrebbe essere dd se non sbaglio

 

Vero, ma lui ha provato e da quel che ho capito poi ha dei problemi su alcuni files.... forse dovrebbe provare a vedere l'md5sum dei due CD per verificare che siano effettivamente identici

----------

## thoeni

ecco, questa cosa per esempio nn mi era venuta in mente... cmq con dd in effetti ho provato, adesso riprovo con l'opzione bs=1, che copia byte per byte... di default bs=512... così dovrebbe essere precisissimo...

Da qual poco che ho capito dal man di dd, nn può fare copie bit per bit, ma al minimo byte per byte...

In ogni caso, è possibile che un cd originale sia "rovinato" tanto da impedirne la copia, ma funzioni correttamente in fase di utilizzo?

Invece con readcd -clone, mi ha creato anche un file .toc... sapete cosa possa farmene?

----------

## thoeni

ok, questo è quello che viene fuori:

```
elnath root # dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/uploads/image bs=1

dd: Lettura di '/dev/hda': Input/output error

entrati 441425920+0 record

usciti 441425920+0 record
```

...che dite? Che sia un problema dell'originale?

Un mio amico mi spiegava che con dd è possibile verificare la presenza di errori sul disco facendo dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/null ... che sia proprio l'originale rovinato?

----------

## randomaze

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> dd: Lettura di '/dev/hda': Input/output error
> 
> 

 

Potrebbe essere rovinato l'originale ma potrebbe essere anche il modo di lavorare della protezione che "simula" un difetto in quel punto.

Se il CD é rovinato alla copia di backup dovevi pensarci prima, nel secondo caso invece non sei nel sito giusto.

Prova a vedere in controluce se ci sono graffi od altro... e  se vuoi guarda questo thread

P.S. "bit a bit" é un modo di dire per indicare una copia identica... va bene anche byte a byte o kappa a kappa  :Wink: 

----------

## thoeni

ho provato con dd_rescue, in effetti mi dà un po' di errori I/O... pazienza!

Grazie a tutti x gli utilissimi consigli e suggerimenti  :Wink: 

----------

## icamts

Per quanto ne so i dati sono conservati nel CD in forma codifica e l'intero CD si configura come un sistema di telecomunicazione con probabilità di errore piuttosto alta. Mi spiego tu scrivi il CD, poi il lettore sbaglia, per limiti della meccanica, un campione ogni 1000 (tanti: per l'audio a 44kHz sono 44 errori in un secondo). Per ovviare a questo gli inventori del CD sono ricorsi ad una codifica molto spinta, pensala come una forte evoluzione del controllo di parità, che individua e corregge ogni errore. Sul CD quindi sono scritti, oltre ai dati che estrai con dd, tutti i dati previsti dalla codifica. Ma se chi l'ha scritto non ha rispettato a pieno questo standard di codifica ma uno leggermente diverso? Quello che ottieni replicando la sola ISO è una copia con errori! 

Personalmente proverei con "readcd -clone..." cercando un "fine-tuning" nella lettura dei subcanali o sottotracce. Quello che ottieni è più di un' ISO ma credo si possa scrivere con "cdrecord -clone..."

Di più non so, mi dispiace. Quello che ti ho detto viene da vecchi ricordi dell'università.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non riesco a masterizzare con k3b, allora ho provato con la riga di comando e non va lo stesso, fino a ieri sera nadava tutto, senza alcun problema, stamattina, no... (ovviamente, perchè mi serve domani il cd!!)

ecco il log:

```
root@tux matteo # cdrecord -eject driveropts=burnfree speed=12 dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 -v -data cd_prova.iso

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J\uffffrg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '/dev/cdroms/cdrom1'

devname: '/dev/cdroms/cdrom1'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'CD-RW 52X24     '

Revision       : 'F.JZ'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x000A

Profile: 0x000A (current)

Profile: 0x0009

Profile: 0x0008

Profile: 0x0002

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1228800 = 1200 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   196 MB

Total size:      225 MB (22:22.12) = 100659 sectors

Lout start:      226 MB (22:24/09) = 100659 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 5

  Reference speed: 2

  Is not unrestricted

  Is erasable

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11940 (97:22/60)

  ATIP start of lead out: 335975 (74:41/50)

  1T speed low:  0 (reserved val  0) 1T speed high:  4

  2T speed low:  0 (reserved val  5) 2T speed high:  0 (reserved val 10)

  power mult factor: 3 5

  recommended erase/write power: 2

  A1 values: 02 3A A0

  A2 values: 5A A6 14

Disk type:    Phase change

Manuf. index: 43

Manufacturer: Acer Media Technology, Inc.

Blocks total: 335975 Blocks current: 335975 Blocks remaining: 235316

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 4 in real TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is ON.

Performing OPC...

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of  196 MB written.cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 3E 02 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3E Qual 0x02 (timeout on logical unit) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

resid: 63488

cmd finished after 1.462s timeout 40s

write track data: error after 0 bytes

cdrecord: A write error occured.

cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

Writing  time:    6.615s

Average write speed 206.2x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.007s

BURN-Free was never needed.

cdrecord: fifo had 64 puts and 1 gets.

cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

root@tux matteo #

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> non riesco a masterizzare con k3b, allora ho provato con la riga di comando e non va lo stesso, fino a ieri sera nadava tutto, senza alcun problema, stamattina, no... (ovviamente, perchè mi serve domani il cd!!)

 

Hai provato a cambiare CD?

Che kernel stai usando? Hai giá masterizzato con questo kernel?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   non riesco a masterizzare con k3b, allora ho provato con la riga di comando e non va lo stesso, fino a ieri sera nadava tutto, senza alcun problema, stamattina, no... (ovviamente, perchè mi serve domani il cd!!) 
> 
> Hai provato a cambiare CD?
> 
> Che kernel stai usando? Hai giá masterizzato con questo kernel?

 

kernel 2.6.10 r6, ho provato a cambiare cd ma nulla.

ho già masterizzato con questa configurazione, e fino a ieri tutto bene.  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto un comando mkisofs con opzione -joliet-long cosi' si risolvono problemi dei nomi troppo lunghi

----------

## noname_ita

Per la creazione della iso io consiglierei di aggiungere -V per assegnare una etichetta particolare al disco.

```
mkisofs -J -R -V "etichetta" -o immagine.iso dati

```

----------

## LastHope

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Un consiglio spassionato per la masterizzazione di cd-audio a a partire da mp3, ogg e flac. 
> 
> Io per questo mi sono scritto un scriptino
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Riporto in auge questo topic per un problema che mi si e' appena verificato...non uso mp3burn (al momento) perche' mi tocca emergiarmi un bel po' di roba che non mi serve (ovvero anche xmms, quando mi basta e avanza xine  :Smile: )...mi ero fatto un mio script che utilizzava mpg321 e sox per convertire una lista di file mp3 in file wav, e poi son passato ad usare una versione modificata di questo script...in entrambi i casi, quando vado a provare per masterizzare un cd audio, si blocca qui:

```

dani@dani_lap audio_cd $ cdrecord -eject driveropts=burnfree speed=24 dev=/dev/hdc -v -audio track*.wav

...

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

cdrecord: Bad audio track size 62392508 for track 01.

cdrecord: Audio tracks must be at least 705600 bytes and a multiple of 2352.

cdrecord: See -pad option.

```

Lanciando cdrecord con anche l'opzione pad, nessun problema   :Very Happy:  ...spero possa essere utile, ma a nessuno di voi era capitato? Con mp3burn?

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## gutter

Cdrecord ti suggerisce cosa usare  :Wink: 

```

cdrecord: See -pad option. 

```

Prova con:

```
cdrecord -eject driveropts=burnfree speed=24 dev=/dev/hdc -v -audio -pad track*.wav
```

----------

## LastHope

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Cdrecord ti suggerisce cosa usare 
> 
> ```
> 
> cdrecord: See -pad option. 
> ...

 

Non avevi letto bene...ho detto appunto che l'ho fatto e andava  :Wink:  ... ero solo curioso di sapere come mai ad altri non succedesse e perché...

Ciao a tutti  :Wink: 

LastHope

----------

## gutter

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non avevi letto bene...ho detto appunto che l'ho fatto e andava  ... ero solo curioso di sapere come mai ad altri non succedesse e perché...
> 
> 

 

Si scusami   :Rolling Eyes:  non avevo visto.

Non succede dal momento che negli altri casi magari i file sono multipli esatti di 2352.

----------

## makoomba

oggi avevo la necessità di masterizzare "al volo" dei dati che si trovano su un altro host.

ravanando nel forum, ho scovato questo utile post (un grazie all'autore) ed è venuto fuori codesto oneliner:

```
ssh mail.server "mkisofs -R -J -joliet-long -l /data/backup/*" |  growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/dev/fd/0 -speed=4 

```

caso mai servisse a qualcuno..

ps.

in una singola linea, connessione criptata, creazione iso e masterizzazione al volo su un'altra macchina.

quanto adoro gnu/linux.

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## lordalbert

scusate, c'è un modo per sapere la velocità del proprio masterizzatore? Io mica me la ricordo.... :/  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> scusate, c'è un modo per sapere la velocità del proprio masterizzatore? Io mica me la ricordo.... :/ 

 

alla peggio, se tu semplicemente masterizzi in modalità verbose senza indicare la velocità, lui sceglie quella massima (compatibile con il supporto fisico) e te la dice.

----------

